# Utilité du serial number



## BE_grokuik (15 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,
je viens de faire une recherche sur le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse ; si elle existe, ne me jetez pas par la fenêtre, indiquez moi la direction, je me ferais tout petit et effacerais cette discussion.

Ma compagne vient d'oublier notre ipad dans un avion (rejeter la faute sur un autre, c'est mal ... je le sais ..) et nous ne l'avons toujours pas retrouvé. je ne le localise pas grâce à l'application Apple ... le mot de passe Itunes a été changé.

Ce que je voulais savoir, c'est s'il y avait quelque chose à faire avec le serial number mis à part le donner le donner à la police lors d'une plainte.

Encore merci par avance pour vos réponses ! et si non, une excellente nuit à vous ... comme on dit, ce n'est que du matériel !

Grokuik


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Février 2015)

Toute la procédure à suivre en cas d'iPad ou d'iPhone perdu ou volé (ou perdu puis volé, etc...) est ici : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5668 avec un petit rappel sur les déclarations à faire ici : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT2526

Pour info, lorsqu'on a activé l'option "Localiser mon iPad" dans les réglages, il est impossible pour celui qui l'a récupéré d'une façon ou d'une autre de modifier le compte iCloud qui y a été paramétré.


----------



## Lauange (15 Février 2015)

de toute façon un ipad ou un iphone perdu n'est jamais retrouvé selon la loi de murphy.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Toute la procédure à suivre en cas d'iPad ou d'iPhone perdu ou volé (ou perdu puis volé, etc...) est ici : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5668 avec un petit rappel sur les déclarations à faire ici : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT2526
> 
> Pour info, lorsqu'on a activé l'option "Localiser mon iPad" dans les réglages, il est impossible pour celui qui l'a récupéré d'une façon ou d'une autre de modifier le compte iCloud qui y a été paramétré.


localiser ET enclencher le blocage  (" mode perdu") ou effacement via icloud
et maheureusement


BE_grokuik a dit:


> ) et nous ne l'avons toujours pas retrouvé. je ne le localise pas grâce à l'application Apple ... le mot de passe Itunes a été changé.


BE_grokuik, semble avoir trainé avant d'aller sur icloud.com


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> localiser ET enclencher le blocage  (" mode perdu") ou effacement via icloud
> et maheureusement
> 
> BE_grokuik, semble avoir trainé avant d'aller sur icloud.com



Je ne comprends pas. J'étais persuadé que lorsque "localiser mon iDevice" était activé, on ne pouvait pas modifier le compte iCoud sans entrer (et donc connaître...) le mot de passe du compte iCloud déjà paramétré sur l'appareil. 
Ce n'est pas le cas ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2015)

malheureusement si le ibidule est  naviguable on peut  y regarder   divers trucs et deviner un mot de passe si celui ci est mal choisi ( nom du chien, du frère   etc) c'est à dire  mot de passe "faiible"

il y a même des imprudents qui ont des pense bête (  notes fichiers texte, etc) avec les logs en clair !

faut toujours choisir des mots de passe longs et à syntaxe perso ( pas de mot courant)
indevinable par quelqu'un
ou des mots de passe hypercompliqués
exemple hymElAsDijMij47nheyruWuAlnomCuf2

ou en ortho perso  truc du genre
HilhaitèhuNNe-foua


----------



## BE_grokuik (15 Février 2015)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Sauf que je ne sais toujours pas à quoi sert le serial number ;-)
je ne vous demande pas de le savoir, on est bien d'accord ;-) mais de mon côté, je me pose la question de savoir si, comme un vélo, ou une voiture gravée, le serial number avait un réel intérêt.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2015)

le cereales numbeurre c'est l'identifiant du bidule

il est gravé mais aussi ailleurs (dans des infos tech integrées aux composants et Apple l'a en archive et peut le verifier)

idem pour  un ordi
si tu as un mac regarde ton "à propos de ce mac", il y est aussi


----------



## adixya (15 Février 2015)

Le serial number a la base c'est un outil de traçabilité, qui permet de savoir où il a été fabriqué, pour retrouver le problème sur des séries défectueuses. C'est un outil d'assurance qualité, je me demande même si c'est pas obligatoire pour les appareils électroniques en fait.
Il se trouve que c'est l'idéal aussi pour gérer l'assistance aux utilisateurs type Apple carte en identifiant très précisément l'appareil. C'est un identifiant unique qui permet d'identifier un appareil unique, de connaître son propriétaire, son historique etc.
C'est comme ton état civil pour toi.


----------

